

Ask HN: What is this triangle in the Philippines? - rajeemcariazo
https://www.google.com.ph/maps/place/Lancaster+Estates/@14.0958359,120.343426,11z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x3397d331a06dbb63:0x31fcce8d2384625b

======
ars
It's just a map error. They happen all the time - once they had a super thin
park that ran from Pittsburgh to Texas - it was sort of fun to try to trace it
all the way (I gave up, but someone persevered all the way to the end of it).

You can report it to google - there's a report link on the page.

------
gzur
That looks like somebody messed up while converting image data to vector data
in their GIS.

Sometimes you see stuff similar to this when you have a bunch of coordinates
and a few of them are corrupted - then the lines would shoot off somewhere,
and sometimes you might not even notice it. BUT this doesn't look like that -
hell it could be pastefuck.

------
a3_nm
Not on OSM [http://osm.org/go/4zKBPA](http://osm.org/go/4zKBPA) so probably a
Google Maps bug.

------
icebraining
Probably a bug; at least Nokia Maps has no such thing:
[https://www.here.com/discover?map=14.1088,120.63979,8,normal](https://www.here.com/discover?map=14.1088,120.63979,8,normal)

~~~
reitanqild
For others who haven't tried it yet, here.com seems like a very interesting
alternative -this was the first time I tried
[https://www.here.com/](https://www.here.com/) (Nokia Maps it seems?). I
always assumed Nokia Maps were only available on Nokia devices.

I have a feeling that they have got something right compared to Google Maps.
Based on a few seconds reading-HN-in-lunch evaluation I'm not sure what
though.

~~~
zodiakzz
Yeah.. interesting for the sake of not being Google.

Except it outright blocks my country: "The Amazon CloudFront distribution is
configured to block access from your country"

------
thawkins
Its the manila bay fault zone, obviously it sliped while they where taking the
photo.

~~~
watmough
Kingdom support checking in: Yep, it crossed my mind it might be an escaped
fault polygon.

------
sebastianconcpt
It's fun to see how much credibility people give by default to these pieces of
silicon and glass they have in front of them.

~~~
ptaipale
Not sure why you get downvotes, but you have a kind of a point. "Fun" over
here translates to "emergency services having to go out and save people who
were riding a boat and trusted iPhone navigation, instead of having nautical
charts and navigation skill, and ended up on a rock somewhere".

~~~
kbart
..or drive into the lake, because GPS said it's the right way to go:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2003998/Wrong-way-
Th...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2003998/Wrong-way-Three-women-
escape-sinking-car-GPS-device-sends-lake.html)

~~~
ptaipale
Quite, although there I'd be more forgiving, as people react to driving
instructions from navigator's voice on a short notice. But to go out to the
sea without proper navigation and other equipment is something that one only
does after a conscious decision.

An example is a group of men who tried to get 1000 Facebook likes for a
project of building a raft and crossing the Gulf of Finland, some 50 nautical
miles, in order to buy cheap booze in Tallinn. They didn't get that many likes
but decided to go anyway, and ended up in news.

[http://yle.fi/uutiset/homemade_raft_to_tallinn_experiment_di...](http://yle.fi/uutiset/homemade_raft_to_tallinn_experiment_didnt_get_very_far/7378239)

A happy ending, because when their engine died, they were still within the
reach of GSM network and could call for help. They were fined a ridiculous 35
euros total for this.

------
kevindication
Similarly, it's always fun to find out what has appeared at Null Island
recently:
[http://tools.wmflabs.org/geohack/geohack.php?pagename=Null_I...](http://tools.wmflabs.org/geohack/geohack.php?pagename=Null_Island&params=0_N_0_E_type:isle)

------
andr
Mapmakers (and dictionary makers alike) often introduce small, purposeful
errors so that they can track who steals their data. This could be Google's
(not very subtle) attempt.

~~~
vool
Trap Streets
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_street](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_street)

------
piscisaureus
Similar situation here; this "peninsula" doesn't really exist:

[https://www.google.com.ph/maps/place/23%C2%B047'02.5%22S+35%...](https://www.google.com.ph/maps/place/23%C2%B047'02.5%22S+35%C2%B024'23.1%22E/@-23.784016,35.40641,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0)

I always assumed that google uses some kind of algorithm to detect land/sea
borders, and it messed up.

------
alistairjcbrown
It'll be a map error; last year they removed one of the Scottish islands by
mistake - [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-
west-23331456](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-23331456)

------
ulfw
A bug obviously. I am sure you knew that yourself already. Just click on
satellite view and you'll notice it's just water.

------
sjtrny
Can someone post a picture? Looks fine on iOS.

~~~
icco
[http://cl.natw.me/ZUiV/d](http://cl.natw.me/ZUiV/d)

~~~
sjtrny
Huh. Google maps on iOS focuses on a totally different location. Thanks.

~~~
Zombieball
Same here! Lancaster Estates

~~~
DanBC
Can confirm. Googlers read HN so it would be really nice if one of them could
submit a bug report.

Here's a screengrab after I click the submitted link, allow the switch to iOS
Google Maps, and allow it to finish loading.
[http://imgur.com/6gwCWK2](http://imgur.com/6gwCWK2)

~~~
icco
As a normal user you can submit a bug from both the web ui (the little
question mark in the bottom right) and from both apps (menus have a feedback
link).

------
tmaly
maybe something out of a Neal Stephenson novel? I have never seen it in all my
visits to Manila.

------
Duckpaddle2
That's no error, it's a feature!

------
vegancap
A big kite?

~~~
k_
Found a bigger kite not far [1]. Seems like a huge kite tournament happened in
the Philippines :)

[1]
[https://www.google.com.ph/maps/place/6%C2%B005%2750.2%22N+12...](https://www.google.com.ph/maps/place/6%C2%B005%2750.2%22N+123%C2%B009%2705.4%22E/@6.097286,123.151512,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0)

------
ExpiredLink
It's an UFO landing zone. Stay away from this area!

~~~
codeOfConduct
Can I just watch. I promise I wont tell anyone.

~~~
ExpiredLink
You have been warned ...

------
rmc
Remember kids, you shouldn't use OpenStreetMap because that's crowd-sourced,
and doesn't have the same rigorous attention to detail and quality standards
are a Real Professional Map like Google Maps.

~~~
arthurpaul
This is a crowdsourcing error in Google Maps. The triangle was added from
MapMaker. It was deleted ten days ago, but the image was not updated yet (
[http://goo.gl/P2rpG2](http://goo.gl/P2rpG2) ).

